# Anyone ever tried oyster mushrooms?



## fried fish (Jan 5, 2005)

Some people might think they are gross, but I tried them awhile back...and they are good.. they kinda have a seafood taste to them.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 6, 2005)

fried fish, I don't know what they are and I don't think they have them in northern MN.


----------



## choclatechef (Jan 6, 2005)

I've had them and they are good imo.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2005)

yep, another fan. have made them in stir fry's, and with white wine and butter and herbs.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't actually go out in the woods and get mine, LOL.. they sell them at a market called Wegmans here.  I just sautéed mine with alittle garlic in olive oil and had that as a side to some sizzlin' prawn (like shrimp, but smaller).  I call it sizzlin' prawn.  You could use shrimp, also.. in alittle olive oil, minced garlic, minced chile pepper (or a dash of red pepper flakes), and of course fresh lemon wedges!


----------



## kyles (Jan 6, 2005)

I love them, they are also nice with other mushrooms cooked in a wee bit of stock with some soy and served with rice, pasta or in an omlette. Yum!


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds good kyles!  

I would also have to have a good piece of pan casero (spanish bread) to soak up the juice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And, why not a drop or two of dry sherry!


----------



## Claire (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree that they have a slightly seafood flavor to them, guess that's how they got their name (or we have a great power of suggestion going).  Can't get them often.  But when I can I plan a stir fry around them, or use them with a bunch of other types of mushrooms in a sauce to get a real depth of mushroom flavor.


----------



## Coco (Jan 7, 2005)

Oyster mushrooms are great. I have them a few times a month.

I quickly saute them over high heat with shallots and butter. Then I add a bit of chicken stock and toss with pasta, basil, and parmesan.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 8, 2005)

I like mushrooms, period.  These, though, have a very distinct flavor (like you said Claire).

your ideas sound good kyles, coco, claire and tom


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 9, 2005)

I love all kinds of mushrooms. I am quite spoiled that HEB Central Market in Houston has such a wide variety of fresh choices. Some of my favorites are oyster, hen of the woods, porcini, morels, trumpet royale, lobster, hedgehog, and shiitake to name a few.  They each have such unique tastes - I think people should try to be a bit more adventurous and give some of the lesser know varieties a try as they are quite delicious!


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2005)

We live in mushrooming land, and a freind takes us out every spring.  The big deal is morels, and every year we've gotten quite a haul.  The friend knows his stuff, and we sometimes take back a few other types as well.  Mushroom season is the same as asparagus season, so we often sautee the morels and pour over a venison or pork tenderloin, and have lightly steamed asparagus on the side.  Yummmmmm.


----------

